# can't install call of duty 4 patch 1.3 to 1.7



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

when I'm installing the patches it work find until i finish with patch 1.3, then it can't. i don't know what to do about it. the error was something that call of duty 4 wasn't in the right place. anyone had this and have a solution?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Jade335,

Could you be a bit more specific on the error message?
Have you installed COD4 onto a different hard drive than the default C: drive?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Patch 1.7 needs patch 1.6 first. I believe you first need to upgrade patch 1.3 to patch 1.6 and then patch to 1.7 if memory serves right.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Zealex is right.

CoD4 doesn't have a 1.3 to 1.7 patch so you will need to download and install 1.6 first.

Beware that some servers are 1.6 but most are 1.7 so if you go to a specific server you will need to check beforehand


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

no what i mean is in installed patch 1.3. but when i try to install the next patch which was 1.4, it gives me and error. besides it was installed in the right drive."C:\Program Files\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare"


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey jade335.

What error does it come up with?

Any codes or specific files?


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

i forgot. now i have to get a patch and try it again.


----------



## djdan08 (May 9, 2010)

I have exactly the same problem , im trying to install patch 1.6 and an error comes up saying you need to have an installed game of call of duty 4. It trys to install the patch to drive F and i cant change it, if i try to change it theres just another error. ???


----------



## elmblad (May 31, 2010)

djdan08 said:


> I have exactly the same problem , im trying to install patch 1.6 and an error comes up saying you need to have an installed game of call of duty 4. It trys to install the patch to drive F and i cant change it, if i try to change it theres just another error. ???



Nevermind. As i was typing this post, i tried it again and it worked.

What i did was when it gets to the select save path screen, you have to follow the path all the way down to where all the files for the game are saved, and click on the folder. (i was simply clicking on the plus sign)

If this doesn't work, i have nothing else to contribute, as i am a complete noob to computers.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

This was a strange thread. Reason I say that is because if you buy COD from steam it is already updated. If you buy GOTY edition which is in stores it is version 1.7 or 1.6 if I remember right. Strange problem unless you purchased it used from someone.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I purchased it used ages ago so when I install it, it is 1.0 so I see no strangeness in this thread myself...


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

i never suspected that this thread would get so many replys 
but no worries. i have given up on the problem and i just play with my friends 1.0 since i don't play online with it and hardly do mods.  
i just waiting for black-ops in november which hopefully i will not have the same problem.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Redeye3323 said:


> I purchased it used ages ago so when I install it, it is 1.0 so I see no strangeness in this thread myself...


What I mean by strange is if you have a game in your steam account steam takes care of all the updating for you so your games typically stay up to date unless you change the settings to deactivate the updating.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

But the majority were sold non-steam and the game is non-valve which could mean that they won't offer the right support


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

OOhhh...yes...you are right. I forgot that COD4 wasn't released as steam. My apologees.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry for the double post but I seen were someone used win-rar to compress the patch.exe using win-rar and then running the patch directly out of the win-rar archive. For example the took the patch.exe 1.7 compressed it using win-rar. Once compress explored the compressed file and launched the execution file directly out of win-rar. In other words they compressed it but did not uncompress if you understand what I am talking about. They ran the patch while it was compressed.


----------



## funzy (Jan 2, 2012)

can someone help me pls???

i have similar problem...i installed cod4 but when i try to install any of the patches it says: ex. setup has detected that you already have 1.2 patch..how can i have it if i just installed cod4...then setup tells me to unistall it - i click yes - but when i run the patch again it gives me the same error like on the start...i have been to regedit but there is shown that i have a version 1.0 but why then i cant install 1.2 patch


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Please make your own thread, and clearly state your issue so we can all start from scratch to assist you!

Thanks


----------



## funzy (Jan 2, 2012)

oh sure my bad...i just registered to the forum...tnx


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

COD4 is a pain, if you don't have the latest installers for it.

If you have 1.4 Then you *HAVE TO PATCH TO 1.6*, then patch to 1.7. Which you can do directly...

If you have earlier versions, *YOU HAVE TO PATCH SEQUENTIALLY TO 1.4, FIRST!*, then to 1.6, and then 1.7...

1.4 Patch for COD4 is where the MOD TOOLS, was released... so they changed the whole bit about the game. It re-writes the Binaries, and must me in order up to 1.4.


----------

